# Other > Off Topic >  3D printing questionnaire

## Hyderette

Hello,

I'm doing a school project about 3D printing and I need to  do research. So I have made ​​a questionnaire. It would be very helpful  if you fill it out!  

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1283pl2 ... s/viewform

----------


## RobH2

This is interesting. It would be nice if you posted the results of your data collection here for us to see out of curiosity... Good luck.

----------


## Axel

No results to post then?

----------

